# Productiontrax is shutting down



## FredericBernard (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey guys,

Just got a quarterly payment from productiontrax. However, there was a message attached, which sounded a bit odd in the first place:

"Thank you for supporting Productiontrax.com. We wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors."

...so I visited their site and found out they are shutting down.Oh man, what a shock.  It's not that I made a lot of money with them, but I always loved their platform, and they were the only music library I have worked with, which offered a writers sync. split of more than 50 %...

R.I.P. Productiontrax.

Best,
-Frederic


----------



## CGR (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah, I'd imagine that would have been a shock. I've been sensing a real shift this year with production music & publishing deals, and not in a good way . . .


----------



## FredericBernard (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, true! Same for Pond5, who bumped down the provision from 50 % to 35 %...

Any ideas why the shift did occur in these production music agencies?

-Frederic


----------



## dannymc (Jan 26, 2020)

because the market is flooded with too much production music. too much supply and not enough demand and viable pricing. simple economics.

Danny


----------



## FredericBernard (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes, but even the production music business from 10+ years ago had the same issue. I wonder why there was such an immense shift last year, which appeared somewhat out of nothing. 

Cheers!
-Frederic


----------



## Alexandre (Jan 26, 2020)

FredericBernard said:


> Yes, but even the production music business from 10+ years ago had the same issue. I wonder why there was such an immense shift last year, which appeared somewhat out of nothing.
> 
> Cheers!
> -Frederic


If that is the case would love to know the answer too!!


----------



## Daryl (Jan 27, 2020)

FredericBernard said:


> ...
> 
> 
> FredericBernard said:
> ...


And it's quite likely you've answered your own question. If a library gets a larger share, they can afford to reduce their prices. Anyone who has the "old" business model is going to be at a financial disadvantage. Obviously I don't know what has happened in this case, but we all need to be aware of the financial pressures involved in Publishing.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Jan 27, 2020)

As a side note - my main work is in a different industry - but about 4 years ago one of the competitors of the company I am working for reduced the price for an almost identical product from 30 to 29. We have somewhere between 250-300k orders for that product per year. Not something to ignore when you factor that in your business plan.


----------

